# Mini raised panel desk set plans



## riderguy57 (Apr 14, 2011)

A number of years ago I made a desktop set consisting of a pen box and a sheet box from my CMT Junior Raised Panel Set. I have since misplaced the plans, and the only place I can find them is for a fee on Sommerfeld Tools website. Does anyone know where I might be able to get those plans without a charge?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It doesn't sound that complicated. You can't make your own set? It's one of those things you learn by doing.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

If I make something following a plan, I didnt make it, I assembled it. If I make something from a picture I've seen and worked it out and adapted it for me, then I made that.
Much more satisfaction making stuff than assembling, even if it does take longer and you have a few bits of scrap along the way.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I often make things inspired by a picture or an idea. Sometimes when looking at a woodworking project I have no clue how something was done. This happens in new areas woodworking that I lack experience. So I will buy a plan. I am unable to precisely follow any woodworker plan. Often I do not have the exact same tools. Or their sequencing is not efficient. My mind constantly wanders thru alternative ways and means. Then I make a mistake and have to figure out how to make it look right. I am able to find alternatives and fix mistakes because of previous experience. So in the end a plan is a useful aid for me to make something. As Chuck says if you made it before (experience) the solutions of how are in the memory bank. The size relationship of the pieces needs to be worked out I keep a roll of brown paper Trimaco 35 in. x 140 ft. Brown Builder's Paper-35140 - The Home Depot It is useful for covering stuff but it is all so great for drawing your project full scale . I tape the paper to a bench top or a loose piece of plywood The goal is to draw the plan until I understand how it fits together. All my math is done right there so I can re-check it because I always make mistakes. It is probably quicker to just buy a plan but even then you get 1/4 or 1/2 scale patterns that have to be redrawn


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Don' need no steenkin' plans. Plans, for me, are for inspiration, not for guidelines. I very seldom use someone elses plans, and when I do I change what I don't like, which is often most of them. I prefer googling pictures, get inspiration, then make my own plans for whatever. Much more satisfying, and definitely much more fun. 

I do know a few people, who are very qualified to draw up their own plans, in minute detail, but instead work from other peoples plans. However, they are using the plans for making model historic ships, not general woodworking. As I said, they are perfectly capable of making their own plans for them, but it is time consuming, with a whole lot of research. So, for them, it just makes sense for them to follow plans done by someone else. Me, I'd probably still make a change or two.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Personally, I like working from a set of plans for the general construction of a project. The reason is time. I don't have the time to sit and try to figure out every aspect of how to make something from scratch. Kudos to those that do. I still make some changes with the details to suit our tastes and I have made some projects where no plans are available, like an L shaped bench for a kitchen nook that had to match the chairs. I find plans that include a materials list to be a real time saver.

Rich


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Plans are nice, but you have to be able to visualize a new or different project if one comes up. I made a built-in cabinet for a couple; the wife was very happy with it and asked me if I could make cabinets for her laundry room - and handed me a photo that she'd torn out of a "decorating" magazine so that was all I had to work with. Excuse the photos, this was prior to digital cameras and I've been scanning old 35mm prints.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice job Figuring that appliance cover out was probably a good head scratcher


----------

